
Friden EC-132 Calculator [video] - kris-s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BIx2x-Q2fE&feature=youtu.be
======
Cieplak
Personal favorite calculator:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curta](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curta)

~~~
gbrown_
Wow that's really quite beautiful.

------
exabrial
Piano wire for memory??? Wow the things we take for granted these days.

~~~
stan_rogers
For interest's sake, the EDSAC reconstruction[1] will be using taut-wire delay
lines in a similar way as a replacement for the original mercury-filled tubes.
We very nearly revisited the delay line "juggling" memory a while back when it
seemed that magnetic bubble memory might be the solution to all of our woes.
(Then flash happened.)

[1][http://www.tnmoc.org/special-projects/edsac/recreating-
edsac](http://www.tnmoc.org/special-projects/edsac/recreating-edsac)

------
aap_
Very nice. I got see two of these machines as well recently. The memory is
indeed quite fascinating. And I totally understand and share that guy's
fascination with bringing back things from the past.

------
Quai
Man, I love personalities like Cliff Stoll's!

I mean, if a person can make reverse polish notation sounds like the most
interesting thing you have ever learned, they are worth listening to!

------
nabla9
Fascinating read:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delay_line_memory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delay_line_memory)

------
Animats
I hate to admit that I used one of those things in college.

It's a stack machine, like HP calculators.

